# Nursing



## Traceymw50 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi im a 51 year old mum who has decided on a contractual posting in Dubai/Abu Dhabi. I've had 4 replies.. I need any hrlp/advice I can get please . Many thanks in advance


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Traceymw50 said:


> Hi im a 51 year old mum who has decided on a contractual posting in Dubai/Abu Dhabi. I've had 4 replies.. I need any hrlp/advice I can get please . Many thanks in advance


Do you mean that you are trying to find a job as a nurse in Abu Dhabi ?

Have you tried reading the 'how to get a job' thread in the Dubai forum as that has more hints and helpful suggestions than the Abu Dhabi forum.


----------



## Traceymw50 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi... no I've applied and I have had 4 replies .. the advice I want is working conditions - pay- accommodation- British nurses who have or are working in UAE


----------

